# anchor trolley problem



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

i have it setup for front/rear 1 long trolley, when i pull the rope ,the bottom half of the trolley with the ring on it keeps coming up on the side of the cockpit. how can i fix this. its driving me nuts!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I have L-shaped clips from WRO that are drilled into the side of the boat, they help guide the trolley tight to the boat.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

but wouldnt the ring and clip snag on those? could you post a pic of your setup if possible.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

They usually slide right over 'em... I am using the carabiner style clips. From time to time the trolley will come over the guides but it's not hard to fix... I have the trolleys split, they (front & back trolleys) are connected at the side handle on the Prowler with clips, so I can easily disconnect from where I sit to fix it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't have a camera right now, but Corey Routh has a 'how-to' floating somewhere around the web... that's the same setup I use. I'll see if I can dig it up for yah.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Rockstar said:


> I don't have a camera right now, but Corey Routh has a 'how-to' floating somewhere around the web... that's the same setup I use. I'll see if I can dig it up for yah.


ok thanks .


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

just wondering how tight/lose should the trolley be? maybe thats what is causing the bottom line to rise up into cockpit?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.chesapeake-angler.com/storyapr06-anchorsystems.htm


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

bmcox86 said:


> http://www.chesapeake-angler.com/storyapr06-anchorsystems.htm


thanks got it now.


----------

